# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Nace Ingeniería de Presas (i-Presas)

## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/

Nace Ingeniería de Presas (i-Presas), spin-off de la Universitat Politècnica de València

Dom, 30 ene, 2011

Destacados, Formación


Ingeniería de Presas SL (i-Presas) es fruto de la asociación de un grupo de profesores e investigadores del Área de Ingeniería de Recursos Hídricos del Instituto de Ingeniería del Agua y Medio Ambiente (IIAMA) de la Universitat Politècnica de València. El equipo está liderado por el profesor del Departamento del Ingeniería Hidráulica y Medio Ambiente (DIHMA), Ignacio Escuder.

I-Presas nace con el fin de dar respuesta a una serie de necesidades detectadas en el mercado, como el envejecimiento del parque de presas existente, la exigencia de mayores niveles de seguridad para la población y los bienes ubicados aguas abajo, la demanda creciente de una mejor justificación del uso de los fondos públicos, la necesidad de priorizar acciones correctoras para la reducción de riesgos y de optimizar la gestión de sistemas de recursos hídricos, entre otras.

Se trata de un sector emergente a nivel científico y de aplicación tecnológica, como lo demuestra la fuerte apuesta de la UE y de los planes de I+D europeos y nacionales por la gestión de riesgos.

El objeto principal de la empresa es prestar apoyo a la gestión integral de la seguridad de las presas y, potencialmente, de otras infraestructuras, mediante el desarrollo de modelos a partir de un software para el cálculo y aplicación de técnicas de análisis de riesgos a presas y sistemas de presas, susceptible de ser utilizado por otras infraestructuras.

El software i-Presas. Cálculo de riesgos asociados a la rotura de presas, en el que se basa la innovadora tecnología que ofrece la empresa, está registrado por sus creadores en la UPV. Esta aplicación, utilizada por el equipo de ingenieros que promueve i-Presas, ofrece una técnica de análisis de riesgos más precisa que permite racionalizar las inversiones en seguridad de presas y otras infraestructuras hidráulicas, identificar niveles de riesgos tolerables y establecer programas integrales de gestión de la seguridad.

Fuente.- Universidad de Valencia

----------

